# Adding ADA Aquasoil to existing tank...



## dooboogoo

I've heard that AS leeches a bunch of ammonia into the tank at first. Is this true? Would keeping it in a bucket for a couple weeks, changing the water every day, help remove whatever the AS leaches initially?

I want to add AS to my 5.5g tank. It has about an inch of gravel and fluorite substrate right now (I didn't need much because I have Riccia on rocks for most of the tank. I'm going to mix it in with the existing substrate, to help prevent a mini cycle from happening because I don't think the RCS in the tank would like that very much.

Thanks,
Adrian


----------



## Yoshi

I've added aquasoil to an existing tank before... it does give you another "ammonia spike"

I would do what you mentioned, soak for a few weeks and then add it to the existing tank. At least this way when you introduce more AS to the tank the ammonia spike won't be as pronounced. I noticed that my tank went through a mini-cycle when i reintroduced AS into the tank, I had a minor bloom of brown film algae, but after a week or so it went away. So watch out for a mini-cycle! Good luck.


----------



## eklikewhoa

cure it in the bucket.


----------



## hoppycalif

I don't understand why you would want to mix ADA soil with the existing soil in a small tank. No question the ADA soil grows plants very well compared to other substrates, but for a small tank it makes a lot more sense to replace all of the substrate and not just a little bit of it. You would have to buy a bag of the stuff anyway, and that's probably enough for the tank. The way you are intending to use it you will have all of the potential problems that ADA soil can give you, but without all of the benefits.


----------



## John N.

I agree with Hoppy here. It's better to replace all the substrate rather than mixing it in your 5.5 gallon tank because of the tank size. However, if you're going to mix it in, since the amount is probably going to be small, I wouldn't worry about the ammonia spike. Mix the ADA Aquasoil "untreated" and perform water changes every other day to keep any ammonia level down.

-John N.


----------



## eklikewhoa

I could have sworn I read that the original poster wanted to add to existing AS.....I would not mix substrates.


----------



## dooboogoo

Well, the tank already has about 20 shrimp, so I'm not sure if replacing all the substrate would be a good idea. I don't really have another place to put it, other than my 10g, but I think they'll be eaten.

Maybe I can cure it in the bucket and then remove as much gravel as possible, then switch to AS?


----------



## hoppycalif

Twice I have rebuilt my aquascape in my 45 gallon tank, with lots of Cherry shrimp in it. I just use a 5 gallon plastic bucket as a temporary tank. I net everything that moves and put them in the bucket, about half full of water from the tank. Then, when I know I have finally caught the last one, I do the work on the substrate, rocks, plants, etc. add about half a tank of new water, then slowly pour the contents of the 5 gallon bucket back in the aquarium and finish filling it. Nothing bad ever happened. But, if you try to add ADA soil to a tank with shrimp swimming around in it I would expect to have a mess, too cloudy to see through, and very likely not very good for the shrimp. Cherry shrimp, at least, are extremely rugged creatures, but having to survive in a cloud of substrate debris could be beyond their survival skills.


----------



## YzMxer99

Forgive me if this has been answered, but if you add some aquasoil to an existing batch, wouldn't the bacteria die-off/regrowth be reduced? Thus reducing the cycle time and risk to existing fauna?


----------



## dooboogoo

hoppycalif said:


> Twice I have rebuilt my aquascape in my 45 gallon tank, with lots of Cherry shrimp in it. I just use a 5 gallon plastic bucket as a temporary tank. I net everything that moves and put them in the bucket, about half full of water from the tank. Then, when I know I have finally caught the last one, I do the work on the substrate, rocks, plants, etc. add about half a tank of new water, then slowly pour the contents of the 5 gallon bucket back in the aquarium and finish filling it. Nothing bad ever happened. But, if you try to add ADA soil to a tank with shrimp swimming around in it I would expect to have a mess, too cloudy to see through, and very likely not very good for the shrimp. Cherry shrimp, at least, are extremely rugged creatures, but having to survive in a cloud of substrate debris could be beyond their survival skills.


That's a good idea. I'll try to remember that when the time comes to add the AS. Would it cloud the water again if I cure the AS for a few weeks?



YzMxer99 said:


> Forgive me if this has been answered, but if you add some aquasoil to an existing batch, wouldn't the bacteria die-off/regrowth be reduced? Thus reducing the cycle time and risk to existing fauna?


That's what I was thinking, and that's why I want mix the substrates...


----------



## Homer_Simpson

Since we are on the topic of ADA aquasoil, I am wondering if some experienced users can shed some light on which one should be used for a regular low maintenance 5 gallon fresh water set up consisting of low maintenance plants(java fern, java moss, hygrophilia, anubias, etc.,). Also, does this stuff need to be capped with a layer of sand?

It is sold in different grades Amazonia, Malya, and Africana. I want to experiment with this stuff and am looking to set up another experimental tank. I don't want to shell out big bucks for the wrong stuff. The fauna will consist of some otos and rosy barb(s). They won't go in right away and I am not worried about ammonia spikes as I have successfully defeated these spikes in both planted and unplanted tanks and have mastered the art of cycling for both planted/unplanted tanks.

Thanks


----------

